# Gov't to Issue Warnings on Slings Due to Deaths



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010...ef=global-home

Quote:

She did not single out any specific slings or discuss at least seven reported deaths linked to them.

Safety advocates have cautioned that some slings, where the baby falls into a curved or ''C-like'' position inside the sling, can lead to suffocation by restricting the baby's breathing.


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)

Huffington Post is running this article with a picture of a baby in a very safe postion in a baby wrap








http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/0..._n_492186.html


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm going with a Moby, at least at first. That will keep the baby in the "non-C" position. Agree about the Huff Post article. That baby would be fine!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I heard about this earlier today on a local mothers board. I think I am going to explode.










It will be interesting to see the official statement on this.

Subbing


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I think those infantino/bag slings are death traps. I really hope they are able to distinguish in their warning between safe slings and these ones.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I think those infantino/bag slings are death traps. I really hope they are able to distinguish in their warning between safe slings and these ones.

Yes, I really hope that they do distinguish which slings are more prone to these issues rather than branding all slings dangerous.

My heart breaks for all of those Mamas who were trying to do the right thing, and had their babies die regardless.







:

Of course, smarmy me would like them also to include the number of deaths per year (and serious injuries) from infants who get injured in car seats falling off of tables and what not. (You know... the infant carrier... I never need to take my kid out ever... type.)


----------



## Forthwith (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeliMom* 
Huffington Post is running this article with a picture of a baby in a very safe postion in a baby wrap








http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/0..._n_492186.html

It looks like they've changed the picture now.


----------



## Loving1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umsami* 
Yes, *I really hope that they do distinguish which slings are more prone to these issues rather than branding all slings dangerous.*

My heart breaks for all of those Mamas who were trying to do the right thing, and had their babies die regardless.







:

Of course, smarmy me would like them also to include the number of deaths per year (and serious injuries) from infants who get injured in car seats falling off of tables and what not. (You know... the infant carrier... I never need to take my kid out ever... type.)

Me too. Some1 called me first thing this morning to let me know that I would be putting my baby at risk if I used a sling. She tried to call me last night at midnight, but I didn't answer. It was very annoying - waking a pregnant woman up with tales of infant fatalities. I love to shop and I really want to have baby in a sling when so I hope that they come out with more useful information soon.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loving1* 
Me too. Some1 called me first thing this morning to let me know that I would be putting my baby at risk if I used a sling. She tried to call me last night at midnight, but I didn't answer. It was very annoying - waking a pregnant woman up with tales of infant fatalities. I love to shop and I really want to have baby in a sling when so I hope that they come out with more useful information soon.

How annoying. I would be sure to tell that person that you would NEVER put your baby in an unsafe baby carrier, and that you know exactly which ones are the unsafe ones so that you are sure to avoid those.


----------



## milk_maker (Jun 24, 2004)

There's a really good post on TBW where a woman checked oxygen saturation levels on babies in that style of carrier and the babies always desatted.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

And here's a nice piece addressing some of the issues posters have brought up here:

http://www.undercovermother.net/2010...on-safety.html


----------



## lapis (Aug 15, 2008)

I saw the article this am and at first just wanted to tear my hair out!

... but then I realized that it is important for parents and caregivers to know how to cary a baby safely in a carrier... especially if more and more people are becoming interested but haven't seen people doing it or haven't tried it themselves. the more information that is out there the more comfortable folks become with things like wearing their babies.... and co sleeping for that matter.

I have to say that maybe my perspective is a little different... I'm not a mom yet (although we're a'tryin') but I have been a nanny to many infants over the past ten years and have carried most of them in some kind of carrier at some or varying points... I've tried almost every style of carrier out there and I have to say there are some that are extremely poorly designed and would be really hard to figure out, even for someone really experienced.

I'm also a pp doula and have come across quite a few moms who are really excited about baby wearing but have gotten something that is either not their size, and only stays in one size... or is really hard to adjust/put on... or isn't meant for a newborn... and then either feel like they "aren't good at/don't like" wearing their baby OR have sort of resigned to being totally uncomfortable/having the baby in a precarious postion while doing so... I always have to remind myself that many parents really haven't even held a baby before they have their own and its NOT just intuitive for everyone...

So I guess I'm wishing, that as part of that article, they had included a set of clear and non judgmental instructions/smart guidelines (not bullshit guidelines that basically say that baby wearing isn't safe but here are some crappy instructions on how to do it if you dare) and that in general, reporting was better at just stating the facts and sharing information... because it sounds like some babies have died in carriers and that is not a good thing.

maybe its a good way to start a good conversation? hoping it is indeed that and not the beginning of a battle between the crunchy and mainstream...

to-fu... we posted at the same time...now THIS is what I'm talking about : ) thanks for posting!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

There are a lot of great resources on safe vs. unsafe positioning and the risks of bag-style baby carriers here:

http://www.facebook.com/BabywearingSafety

And check out this link, it's fab:

http://www.sleepingbaby.net/safety.php


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's another link to the "warning": Y! Finance

Makes me cringe. Doesn't _everything_ have some risk if not done properly?!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

13 deaths over a period of *20 YEARS*?! There have been more deaths than that from cribs and the like. It seems like a bit of an overreaction.

I wish they made a distinction--the slings that caused the deaths last year were the bag-type slings you can buy at TRU. And most parents would know not to let their babies be all curled up so they suffocate. Used *properly*, most slings that aren't the bag-type slings (like infantino) are still safe. I wish the government wouldn't over-react to stuff like this. People not using a product in a safe way does not make the product an unsafe product, you know? Slings have been around in some form for hundreds of years without problems....

Yeah, this whole thing irks me. You would never put the baby in a position where her chin was compressed against her chest or fabric was over the face. Not in a sling, not in a carseat, not in a stroller, not in a crib. Just because 13 babies (out of what...tens of thousands who have been carried in slings over the past 20 years), many of whom had pre-existing conditions where breathing would be an issue anyhow, passed away (tragically), does not mean the product is not safe.

Hell, more babies die every year as a result of medical mismanagement of labor, but you don't see huge government warnings on pitocin and epidurals. Use the product right and it's not a big deal. 

/rant.


----------



## odoole (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
13 deaths over a period of *20 YEARS*?! There have been more deaths than that from cribs and the like. It seems like a bit of an overreaction.

I wish they made a distinction--the slings that caused the deaths last year were the bag-type slings you can buy at TRU. And most parents would know not to let their babies be all curled up so they suffocate. Used *properly*, most slings that aren't the bag-type slings (like infantino) are still safe. I wish the government wouldn't over-react to stuff like this. People not using a product in a safe way does not make the product an unsafe product, you know? Slings have been around in some form for hundreds of years without problems....

Yeah, this whole thing irks me. You would never put the baby in a position where her chin was compressed against her chest or fabric was over the face. Not in a sling, not in a carseat, not in a stroller, not in a crib. Just because 13 babies (out of what...tens of thousands who have been carried in slings over the past 20 years), many of whom had pre-existing conditions where breathing would be an issue anyhow, passed away (tragically), does not mean the product is not safe.

Hell, more babies die every year as a result of medical mismanagement of labor, but you don't see huge government warnings on pitocin and epidurals. Use the product right and it's not a big deal. 

/rant.

I totally disagree ... not an overreaction. First of all, if 13 deaths were reported, there were likely many, many more that were not reported. That's how these things always go. Second of all, it's not like the gov't banning slings or anything like that. They're just reminding people of the dangers of not using them properly. In my opinion, that's totally appropriate and IMPORTANT. I think the fact that these slings are so widely used gives us a false sense of security. Maybe YOU'D never put your baby with their chin on its chest or face covered, but MANY MANY mothers do exactly that. I see it all the time. And with certain slings especially, they're almost designed so the babies are positioned in that way.

I know when I was carrying my newborn in the moby in the cradle hold, I was always so paranoid about his breathing, but at the same time, I was constantly telling myself, "well, if this was truly unsafe, they would ban these or issue a warning or something. I would KNOW it was unsafe." Turns out my paranoia was justified and I should not have been so trusting in the product. It's good to know that these risks are there so we can take proper precautions and make decisions accordingly.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

I think I put this on another thread...

7 deaths in 2000 onwards from babywearing
8 deaths from 2000 inwards from strangulation (window blind strings)

In 2008:
209 babies died from circumcision
720 babies died from formula contamination
37,xxx people died in car accidents and 250,000 children were seriously injured.

I need to figure out crib, stroller and swing deaths to make this more relevant.


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
In 2008:
209 babies died from circumcision
720 babies died from formula contamination
37,xxx people died in car accidents and 250,000 children were seriously injured.

Where do you get these figures - I'd love to have this information.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
I think I put this on another thread...

7 deaths in 2000 onwards from babywearing
8 deaths from 2000 inwards from strangulation (window blind strings)

In 2008:
209 babies died from circumcision
720 babies died from formula contamination
37,xxx people died in car accidents and 250,000 children were seriously injured.

I need to figure out crib, stroller and swing deaths to make this more relevant.

Does that formula figure just for the US or does it include all those kids that died in China?


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

The official press release doesn't bug me as much as the news articles that put out the info without the details. The way it's written here: http://www.cpsc.gov/onsafety/ makes sense. I was really bugged yesterday, and still am with the irresponsible media coverage. However, there are enough details in the official press release that I am satisfied with not knowing which brands are involved because the head flop can happen in any of them and the point to just use caution is pretty clear. Hopefully the news will jump in and give the rest of the info. I am already preparing to hear it from the in-laws. :eyeroll


----------



## littleplum (Jul 18, 2009)

So sad.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

I honestly knew it would happen. There had to be a backlash to babywearing... there always is to "new" things. I put it in quotes because it totally is not new but well... most people dont know that.

I would just urge everyone to do what you can to educate those around you about this and let it pass, because it will. Slings are safe. We know it.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
Slings are safe. We know it.

I just wanted to add, as with everything else, When Used Properly! I think its more of a reminder to new parents that baby's DON'T come with instructions, but the carriers do, so we should READ them!


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
I wish they made a distinction--the slings that caused the deaths last year were the bag-type slings you can buy at TRU.

I dropped by BRU yesterday and they still had those scary Infantino bag slings for sale. How is that legal, selling a product that everybody knows to be unsafe even when you exactly follow the instructions?


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milk_maker* 
There's a really good post on TBW where a woman checked oxygen saturation levels on babies in that style of carrier and the babies always desatted.

I think that's where I originally got this link: http://babyslingsafety.blogspot.com/....html?spref=fb


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I had to come and check the info here- I was just told Friday that I was going to kill my baby because baby carriers kill babies and the kicker I was using an Ergo. At the time I hadn't even heard the info- as I don't have cable and have been off the internet lately- so couldn't formulate any reply. I was thinking at the time though she must have been talking about some other type of carrier. That is the crappy thing about such things the info gets so distorted that people end up thinking that all baby carriers are unsafe or all carriers. this is why I guess my mil has been going on and on about how she likes my Ergo(seemingly saying as opposed to the other carriers)- so I had a chance to explain it to her as well. It is certain brands and certain ways to carry- I have never carried a baby in that type of carry anyway.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Does that formula figure just for the US or does it include all those kids that died in China?

Well I posted without links which I hate to do but I'm on a backup comp. But all my searches were for US only.

Or else that formula figure would be pretty darn high.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchy_mama* 
I had to come and check the info here- I was just told Friday that I was going to kill my baby because baby carriers kill babies and the kicker I was using an Ergo. At the time I hadn't even heard the info- as I don't have cable and have been off the internet lately- so couldn't formulate any reply. I was thinking at the time though she must have been talking about some other type of carrier. That is the crappy thing about such things the info gets so distorted that people end up thinking that all baby carriers are unsafe or all carriers.

Crunchy_mama, the same exact thing happened to me a few days ago! I had my 10mo in the Ergo and a stranger came up to me in the store with a concerned expression on his face and said, "I've been hearing all these things about baby carriers, how they aren't safe." We were on vacation and I had unplugged from the news for a few days, so I had no idea what he was talking about ... I assumed it was the Infantino slings that were recalled a few years ago for the faulty buckle. I just said, "no, this isn't the kind of carrier that they're worried about, this one's perfectly safe and she loves it." He nodded and said, "yes, it certainly looks like she's comfortable," and left it at that. It was actually a pretty good conversation, he was very nice about it.

When DD was born, I had three carriers that were loaned/given to me: a BabyBjorn, a fitted pouch sling, and one of those Infantino bag carriers. The first few times we took her out, we used either the pouch carrier or the bag. She seemed comfortable enough, but her breathing was labored and I couldn't see her little face when she was in there, so it didn't feel like a very good idea. But, I was determined to wear that baby, so I used them anyway. DH said, "this doesn't seem safe, I don't like this babywearing thing," and I (staunchly defending babywearing) said, "if they weren't safe then they wouldn't _make_ them. They're _made_ for babies, of course they're safe."









Now I feel like I have to apologize to DH, who was absolutely right. And, thank heaven that I didn't rationalize myself into harming my baby by not listening to my intuition about the slings I was using. I quickly got rid of all three of the carriers I had, and invested instead in a lightweight cotton ring sling, an Ergo and a Moby -- a highly preferable triumverate.

I'm looking forward to listening to the _Mothering_ radio show this afternoon about babywearing - hopefully they'll be able to set the record straight about safe and unsafe ways to wear a baby.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:

"if they weren't safe then they wouldn't make them. They're made for babies, of course they're safe.
If anything good can come out of this whole debacle is that hopefully more people will understand that the above quote is not necessarily true. Many things are made that are not safe and we cannot trust that just because someone put it in a big box store it is.

This doesnt go just for slings but for anything especially things that are around our babies who really dont know how to protect themselves.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
I honestly knew it would happen. There had to be a backlash to babywearing... there always is to "new" things. I put it in quotes because it totally is not new but well... most people dont know that.

I would just urge everyone to do what you can to educate those around you about this and let it pass, because it will. Slings are safe. We know it.

This is why it hurts me to hear this stuff. It really makes me sad. A woman audibly scoffed at me when i was grocery shopping with DD in her Ergo yesterday. Scoffed. She's 13 mos. old. IN AN ERGO.


----------

